# How long after implant dip = BFP?



## JessinChi

So I am currently 9DPO. My chart was perfect this month and I though we had a really good chance. At 6DPO I experienced what looks like a classic implant dip and then my temps rose again. Since then I have had cramps, extremely sore bbs, unexplained diarrhea, and a general nauseous feeling. 

Today I thought for sure I would see a BFP (From what I read they occur a day or two after implantation bleeding/dips) but I got a stark white test. 

Is there still a chance I'm in? How long on average do you have to wait for a BFP after implantation? I am starting to get really discouraged :-(

Edited to add: here's my chart! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d8947


----------



## felix555

If you look at my chart below you will see when i had my implantation dip (CD 24) 

I then had a strong positive (first day I tested that cycle) on CD27.

I actually almost always had implantation dips, in months I was pregnant and months I was not 

Good luck!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b2ece


----------



## JessinChi

felix555 said:


> If you look at my chart below you will see when i had my implantation dip (CD 24)
> 
> I then had a strong positive (first day I tested that cycle) on CD27.
> 
> I actually almost always had implantation dips, in months I was pregnant and months I was not
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b2ece

Thanks for linking to your chart! This is the first time I have ever had a dip in a time that could reasonably be considered implantation. But it could just be random. I am still holding out some hope for a BFP!


----------



## Breadsticks

It definitely looks like it could be...crossing my fingers for you, JessinChi! I'm not sure how soon you'd get a positive after implantation, it varies between women, but I hope you get your BFP soon! :thumbup:


----------



## JessinChi

Thanks for the encouragement, breadsticks! I really hope this is our month! Especially because next month we have to start WTT again for a few months :-( I am trying not to lose hope, but the BFNs are rough (I guess I'm a glutton for punishment!!)

Lots of babydust to you!!!!


----------



## Breadsticks

Just remember, you're not out till AF arrives...I sure hope she doesn't! :D


----------



## SBinRI

Jess- so many non-preg women get dips.. Due to a surge of estrogen in the tww. Ive read that hpts can pick uo the hcg rougly a week after implantation. Its gotta build up enough to be in your blood- then it goes into your pee. Good luck doll!


----------



## JessinChi

Thanks for your encouragement! Tested this morning 10DPO, still BFN. I had my DH look first and wanted to kill him - he said there was a second line but it was really just the indent line where the color comes from! I almost had a heart attack. Starting to lose hope for this cycle, but my boobs are still burning which is really weird. Also tons of diarrhea (TMI!) and some light cramping for no apparent reason!


----------



## JessinChi

Wanted to give you girls an update- got my BFP today!!! Tested negative the AM of 10DPO and counted myself out. Today I couldn't ignore the heartburn and sore boobs and gave it another try- blazing BFP on a wondflo confirmed by a "pregnant" clear blue digital!!!

Sometimes patience and NOT testing pays off (OK, I only took a day off, but it seemed like forever). Please keep your fingers crossed that this one is sticky- I had a very early chemical (BFP at 8 and 9 DPO and BFN from 10 on) on our first cycle TTC, so I am very cautious this time around! 

Thanks for all of your encouragement and baby dust to all!!!!!!!!!

Edited to add- who knows if that 6DPO dip was really implantation or just random! Just glad that implantation happened irregardless!


----------



## Breadsticks

That's great news! I am so happy for you! :happydance:

I've got my fingers crossed that it sticks! A very happy and healthy nine months to you :D


----------



## familygirl30

Congratulations to you!so what dpo did u test on?


----------



## JessinChi

familygirl30 said:


> Congratulations to you!so what dpo did u test on?

I tested- 
8DPO- BFN
9DPO-BFN
10DPO-BFN (husband thinks there was a shadow but I saw stark white)
11DPO- refrained from testing
12DPO- Wondflo with SMU-BFP, ClearBlue Digital- Pregnant! 

I almost didn't test today- was going to wait for AF to show, but felt so funky (heartburn, sore boobs, lightheaded) that I thought it was worth a shot- didn't think SMU would be good, but the wondflo was pretty dark!!!


----------



## SBinRI

Super congrats! Hope im not far behind!


----------



## JessinChi

I hope you get yours soon!!! Keep us updated


----------

